# [Debian] CVS einrichten



## Vatar (14. November 2006)

*[Debian] SVN einrichten*

Hallöle

Standardmäßig kommt Debian ja mit CVS daher. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich selbiges zum laufen bringe, insbesondere wären für mich User mit PW wichtig. Ich hatte bisher nur CVS auf meiner Windows Kiste laufen (für kleinere Sachen) aber da hab ich es nie hinbekommen User anzulegen.

Könnte mir irgendwer diesbezüglich helfen? Ich hab selbstverständlich schon gegoogelt, allerdings waren die Anleitungen meistens etwas zu komplex (bin recht unerfahren mit Linux)

Thx


----------



## Anime-Otaku (15. November 2006)

Da kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen, die Frage ist aber auch, ob du nicht gleich zum neueren SVN(Subversion) einsteigen willst?

Leider kenne ich mich in debian nicht so gut aus und weiß nicht, ob der schon im Paketsystem Möglichkeiten für CVS besitzt.


Ich habe z.B. einen Subversion Server unter gentoo laufen https tunneln, wodurch ich durch jeden proxy komm 

Dafür gabs ein schönes gentoo howto.


----------



## Vatar (15. November 2006)

SVN hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Wo liegen denn da die Vorteile? Ich weis nur dass es im Gegensatz zu CVS auf einer DB basiert und der Code auch wesentlich sauberer ist als bei CVS mit seinen Altlasten.

Zur Info: es werden wahrscheinlich 4-6 Leute damit arbeiten müssen.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (15. November 2006)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subversion_(Software)#Unterschiede_zu_CVS

Was ich persönlich besser finde ist, dass man einfach in Verzeichnisse herumstöbern kann und Branches direkt in andere Verzeichnisse sind. Man kann einfach ganze Verzeichnisse löschen. Die CVS Struktur ist oftmals sichtbar und auch die .cvsignore nerven. Bei svn sind die .svn Ordner versteckt so kommen se beim normalen arbeiten nicht so stark in die Quere.

Das .cvsignore wurde durch Eigenschaften des darübergeordneten Ordners ersetzt. svn:ignore. Es gibt auch welche um z.B. den Mime-type anzugeben.


----------



## Vatar (15. November 2006)

OK, ich hab mir das mal angeschaut und ich denke SVN sollte recht gut geeignet sein (vor allem das man Dateien und Ordner rumkopieren kann find ich klasse).


Also laut der Webseite von SVN muss ich nur 
	
	
	



```
apt-get install subversion
```
eingeben.
Allerdings erhalte ich dann immer folgende Ausgabe: 
	
	
	



```
apt-get install subversion
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
The following extra packages will be installed:
  libsvn0
Suggested packages:
  subversion-tools
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  libsvn0 subversion
0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 99 not upgraded.
1 not fully installed or removed.
Need to get 0B/1428kB of archives.
After unpacking 4010kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] Y
Out of memory!
Selecting previously deselected package libsvn0.
(Reading database ... 31159 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking libsvn0 (from .../libsvn0_1.1.4-2_i386.deb) ...
dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libsvn0_1.1.4-2_i386.deb (--unpack):
 failed to realloc for variable buffer: Cannot allocate memory
dpkg: error while cleaning up:
 failed to realloc for variable buffer: Cannot allocate memory
rm: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: failed to map segment from shared object: Cannot allocate memory
dpkg: error while cleaning up:
 subprocess rm cleanup returned error exit status 127
dpkg: failed to realloc for variable buffer: Cannot allocate memory
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
```

Danke


----------



## Anime-Otaku (15. November 2006)

Vatar hat gesagt.:


> Der Titel des Threads passt jetzt leider nicht mehr ;-)
> 
> Danke



dann ändere ihn  

2 Sachen:
Out of memory! - Reicht dein Arbeitsspeicher/swap oder der Festplattenspeicher nicht mehr aus?
vielleicht steht dazu was in der dmesg?


----------



## Vatar (15. November 2006)

Ok, ich musste meinen Tomcat runterfahren da der vServer diesen gerade so am laufen halten kann *grml*. Wird wohl doch Zeit für ein Upgrade.

Also installieren konnte ich es danach und ich werde mich jetzt einmal mit dem Handbuch vertraut machen. Werde wahrscheinlich bald wieder ein paar Linux-spezifische Fragen haben

Soweit erst einmal Danke.


----------



## Vatar (15. November 2006)

Also zuerst die erfreuliche Nachricht. Ich habe SVN zum laufen gebracht.

Jetzt habe ich allerdings noch 3 Fragen.

Wie schaffe ich nun CVS als Dienst auszuführen und beim booten automatisch zu starten? Ich hab da mal etwas von *deamons* gehört, kenn mich damit aber auch nicht aus.
Ich würde gerne eine SSH-Verbindung nutzen und dies wurde in diesem Tutorial auch erklärt, aber leider verstehe ich die Anleitung mit der *sshd_conf* nicht.
Als letztes wäre immer noch die Frage der zugelassen Benutzer: Muss ich diese auch einfach in die passwd-db eintragen? Und wie muss dann die URL aussehen um sich erfolgreich zu verbinden (evtl gleich mit SSH).


----------



## Anime-Otaku (16. November 2006)

1. normalerweise bietet jede Distro einen Daemonsystem an, bei gentoo ist es inet.d, wie es bei debian ist, weiß ich nicht, vielleicht xinet oder so...schau mal unter /etc/ nach welchen Eintrag du findest.
2. Da kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen, da das bei mir über https (auch mit user/pw) geht.
3. Jeder User der eine Verbindung haben soll muss natürlich auch ssh bekannt sein. Jedoch muss man darauf achten...das nicht jeder User sich dann auch über ssh auf den PC einlogen kann, sondern nur für subversion gültig ist.

Bei meinem Apache ist einfach ne Datei wo der username und das Passwort in sha Verschlüsselung vorhanden.


----------

